# Anyone stopped in Treen carpark this summer?



## danstormrider (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi All,

We're booked for a show at the Minack Sunday afternoon. Wondering if the carpark at Treen is still allowing overnight parking this year. Last post about this was in 2018.

Thanks, Dan


----------



## witzend (Sep 4, 2021)

Still on S4S as available at Treen. Haven't been to Minack/Porth Curnow for years but they've had parking problems on National news this year Just had a quick look on Google and the Carpark at Minack has 3 MH's parked back up by office might be worth asking when you arrive let them see you first


----------



## Greenwayjay (Sep 6, 2021)

Yep I did a couple of weeks back in Aug, same as before apart from its gone up in price to £10 for 24hrs for camper vans, but no need to pay for day parking as well. There is a new machine to pay near the entrance of CP now which will except cards etc as well as cash, as the old couple you use to pay, dont want people knocking on their door anymore.


----------



## danstormrider (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks witzend and Greenwayjay. Just arrived home. The following apply at *Treen car-park* for anyone else visiting. £10 per night (as above) – the owner came and knocked on the van door around 8.30 in the morning. Two nights maximum stay. Fires allowed as long as off the ground. Dogs on leads are fine. Fresh milk from the farm opposite the pub. Organic veggies for sale in box next to car park (seasonal). Bread advertised at 5pm but never materialised. Pizza advertised for Wednesday evenings on adjacent campsite but they were there on Sunday evening. Prepare for a couple of steep hairpin bends on the way from Penzance.


----------

